# A nice bakelite one



## Dany (Sep 22, 2021)

I wanted this camera for a very long time. It is rare because it was produced in few copies and many did not resist the effects of time because bakelite is fragile.
It is a folding camera manufactured in France by the Pontiac brand during the Second World War.
In fact, the first camera similar to this one was built by Ebner. A company whose leaders were victims of Nazism. The production tools were then probably sold to the Gallus company and then to Pontiac
I already own the copy made by Gallus ,
Gallus
And now I have the Pontiac.
During the war, french camera manufacturers had problems to find leatherette, so the bellow of my camera is made of fabric.
All I need now is to find the Ebner (the rarest....if you see one.....)


----------



## Space Face (Sep 22, 2021)

That's a beautiful looking camera that.  So neat when folded.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 22, 2021)

It really does have some beautiful lines.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 22, 2021)

It certainly is a beautiful old camera.......


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 23, 2021)

Elegance…


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 23, 2021)

Very nice.


----------



## webestang64 (Sep 23, 2021)

Another stunner you found there Dany.................


----------



## terri (Sep 24, 2021)

A beauty!   My husband has become smitten with a lot of these old bakelites.  He'll love this!


----------

